# Histrionica Bullseys Tadpoles.



## HistoCrazy (Jul 14, 2015)

Woke up this am to see my bullseyes had laid a small clutch. Very excited to have witness it happen as well. With some tweaking of there enclosure i had a good feeling she was going to lay..


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

How did you "tweak" their enclosure??


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## HistoCrazy (Jul 14, 2015)

Judy S said:


> How did you "tweak" their enclosure??


change there misting , as well as tweaking the temp drop with chillers, few things you can do in my personal opinion that actually will help you be successful.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Awesome congrats!!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

And good job 😄


----------



## HistoCrazy (Jul 14, 2015)

austin said:


> Awesome congrats!!


thank you very much.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

it's funny because none of the content of this thread reflects the title...


----------



## HistoCrazy (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Histrionica Bullseyes Eggs.*



TheCoon said:


> it's funny because none of the content of this thread reflects the title...


my apologies , should of been "Bullseyes Eggs which has been corrected, hoping they can reach that tadpole stage then to froglets.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Did these eggs ever make it to tadpole or froglet stage?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

True, an update would be great.. Depending on the age of the pair they might be infertile for a bit.


----------



## holmarie (Nov 30, 2015)

Awesome. Very exciting =]


----------

